# Wheel chips all colors and sizes



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

http://i49.tinypic.com/b7jk93.jpg


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 6 2010, 09:16 PM~16207351
> *http://i49.tinypic.com/b7jk93.jpg
> *


those green dayton flags are sold for $40 shipped if you have 5 :x: hno:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

only have 4 sorry


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 6 2010, 09:42 PM~16207701
> *only have 4 sorry
> *


$35??? I'm ready


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

I also have a set of white flags dayton in perfect shape


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 6 2010, 10:17 PM~16208205
> *I also have a set of white flags dayton in perfect shape
> *


I assume the green ones are perfect too, right?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

yes they are green flags pending sale


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pending sale to Harley Star


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 6 2010, 10:46 PM~16208691
> *pending sale to Harley Star
> *


no bull shit here the $ will be in the mail *First* thing in the am


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

white dayton flags set of four? send me your paypal adress and price!!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 6 2010, 09:08 PM~16209023
> *white dayton flags set of four? send me your paypal adress and price!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 6 2010, 11:08 PM~16209023
> *white dayton flags set of four? send me your paypal adress and price!!
> *


X2 iF SALE FAILS THROUGH I NEED THEM...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Price for black eagle chips set of 4


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pm sent to all


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

price for all the dayton ones u have left and a list of what u have please


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 6 2010, 10:55 PM~16208842
> *no bull shit here the $ will be in the mail First thing in the am
> *


busted my ass on the way to the mail box  , but I got the payment out :biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

they are going fast get them why they are still here


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You got a complete set of the red chips with black eagles?(second row,4th one over)


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

paypal?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

PAYPAL READY TTT STILL HAVE DAYTONS CHIPS


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey donnie u got any white chips with dayton flag lmk?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

yes i do sale is pending on white and green chips


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

3rd row, 5th from left the blue with the eagle. Do you have a set of 4. if so PM me


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

lmk if you still have the white dayton flags


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE GREEN DAYTON FLAG CHIPS AND DO YO HAVE 5 OF THEM


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR THE GREEN DAYTON FLAG CHIPS AND DO YO HAVE 5 OF THEM


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jan 10 2010, 07:42 PM~16248430
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE GREEN DAYTON FLAG CHIPS AND DO YO HAVE 5 OF THEM
> *


pending sale until next week from harley


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 10 2010, 11:40 PM~16250152
> *pending sale until next week from harley
> *


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Chips starting at $5.00 a piece they goota go sping is on the way and shows are coming up..... Make a deal the price is in your hands :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 10 2010, 11:40 PM~16250152
> *pending sale until next week from harley
> *


OK THANKS


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

CHIPS ARE SELLING FAST


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

2 BLACK 1 BLUE OK SHAPE 4 WHITE GOOD SHAPE DAYTON (METAL) STILL UP FOR GRABS......LOTS OF THE OTHERS HAVE SOLD A LOT OF EAGLES


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

how much for 4 roadster ones in green the larger size?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pms answerd


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16221616
> *You got a complete set of the red chips with black eagles?(second row,4th one over)
> 
> 
> ...


do you still have the orange ones 1st row 8 over?Are they 2 1/2?
How much shipped to 66061 kansas
or the 6th row down,3rd over Orange''

If you still have the orange ones,I'll take ''8'' of them....Paypal Ready


----------



## ikandy (Dec 16, 2009)

do u still have the white & gold 1st row 5th over?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT pms answered going quick


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

still lots left TTT


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you have any Luxor sets of four? And if you do what size are they?
THanks


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

yes i have sets of luxor chips sizes very


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 19 2010, 03:29 PM~16341279
> *yes i have sets of luxor chips sizes very
> *


Lemme know what you got for colors and sizes and i will buy at least one set if the price is right.
I found some in a few other places but you seem motivated to move.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

2 sets 2 1/4 red, 2gold cards, 2 red cards 2 3/4 all for make offer plus shipping


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt come on people make offers they gotta go


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how much for all of them 

PM price


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT thank you for looking as low as 5.00 a set


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Top Row 6th one over. All black with Gold Eagle 4 to 20602? Paypal ready. LMK $


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pm sent TTT as low as 5.00 a set paypal ready


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Was up homie?I got the chips.I need u to call me bro......Ive called and left you messages,but i havent heard from you....Thanks


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

I sent you a pm answer your phone e.t.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

I WILL STAY ON THE FIRST PAGE :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

They are going quick as low as $5.00 a set


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 31 2010, 06:46 PM~16471103
> *I WILL STAY ON THE FIRST PAGE :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Feb 4 2010, 07:50 PM~16515589
> *
> *


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

what you got in 2 1/2's


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 5 2010, 11:51 PM~16528990
> *what you got in 2 1/2's
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 6 2010, 08:39 AM~16530631
> *pm sent
> *


answered your pm


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Feb 6 2010, 02:39 PM~16533220
> *answered your pm
> *


paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 6 2010, 08:42 PM~16535368
> *paypal sent :biggrin:
> *


SOLD ANOTHER SET


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 6 2010, 07:32 PM~16207551
> *those green dayton flags are sold for $40 shipped if you have 5 :x:  hno:
> *


green flags are out HARLEY monday


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

SET OF FOUR BLACK DAYTON EAGLE OR FLAG?? OR HOW MUCH FOR PLAIN BLACK EAGLE?


----------



## kevinking (Nov 16, 2008)

LOOKING 4 A FEW SETS OF RED, BLK,BLUE, & WHITE ALL IN CHROME, ANY LEFT??


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

yes still have tons left.....all colors


----------



## victor l. (Dec 23, 2009)

a homie can u get some custom made or is that all you have, if you can hit me up need some oldsmobile ones. :x:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

no sorry no custom their is a guy on here for custom chips.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTMFT PEPS


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CASH N CARRY (Feb 4, 2010)

do u have a set of white dayton metal chips ?? if yes how much?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

yes i do


----------



## CASH N CARRY (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CASH N CARRY_@Feb 24 2010, 01:09 PM~16712174
> *do u have a set of white dayton metal chips ?? if yes how much?
> *


how much shipped to 90501 ????


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

I will pm you


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

payment sent


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

need to sell all ttt


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally measured today and found out I need 2 1/4 chips. What do you have in that size hno:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:dunno: what up homie


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

All chips have been sent out as soon as payment is recived thank you......... deal this week only buy one set at 22.99 get one set free sale ends 3/7/2010


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

i take it the homie didnt qualify 4 this weeks deal did he...? haha :biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

yes you did pick a set i do not play


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

either a set of blacks or whites 

dont matter 2 me big homie


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clutch100_@Mar 3 2010, 12:30 AM~16780467
> *either a set of blacks or whites
> 
> dont matter 2 me big homie
> *


got it homie what sizes


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 8 2010, 12:36 AM~16221616
> *You got a complete set of the red chips with gold eagles?(second row,2nd one over) and how much shipped 12603
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 2 2010, 04:34 PM~16773997
> *All chips have been sent out as soon as payment is recived thank you.........  deal this week only buy one set at 22.99 get one set free sale ends 3/7/2010
> *


I want to take advantage of this deal












1st row, fourth over orange chips
8th row, fourth over orange chips

Do both of these say "ROADSTAR WHEEL" on them?


----------



## CASH N CARRY (Feb 4, 2010)

do u have a set of 4 white dayton chips?? if yes how much and ur paypal address


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

need one set red, white, and black pm a price and how to pay you


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 4 2010, 07:05 PM~16799213
> *I want to take advantage of this deal
> 
> 
> ...


row 8 i will give to you if you buy 2 sets of 1 row and get a set free row 8 are metal only have 2 but row 1 r plastic


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 4 2010, 11:16 PM~16801618
> *row 8 i will give to you if you buy 2 sets of 1 row and get a set free row 8 are metal only have 2 but row 1 r plastic
> *


????????
Ok, are you saying:
Buy two sets (8 total) of plastic chips
and get two metal chips (2 total)? 
Correct me if I am wrong please


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 6 2010, 07:35 AM~16812232
> *????????
> Ok, are you saying:
> Buy two sets (8 total) of plastic chips
> ...


last day buy one set get the second set free


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Mar 6 2010, 07:35 AM~16812232
> *????????
> Ok, are you saying:
> Buy two sets (8 total) of plastic chips
> ...


Correction buy 2 plastic get two plastic buy two metal get two metal free 
Metal add 10 dollars more so its 33.99 shipping is more all i have left in roadstar is what i told you...


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent you a PM about some crown chips. Thanks!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

No word on the crown chips?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

CAN I GET THOSE RED CROWNS? 3rd Row down, 7 over. I have paypal ready.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pms answerd


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 11 2010, 06:53 AM~16858745
> *pms answerd
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Mar 11 2010, 07:49 PM~16865479
> *:dunno:
> *


yes got them sorry


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

still gots lots left


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

hey homie just checking in to see if you sent out the chips yet..ordered them about a week and a half or 2 weeks ago


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 16 2010, 07:07 PM~16910796
> *hey homie just checking in to see if you sent out the chips yet..ordered them about a week and a half or 2 weeks ago
> *


yes went out tuesday sorry did not get back to you


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 16 2010, 07:07 PM~16910796
> *hey homie just checking in to see if you sent out the chips yet..ordered them about a week and a half or 2 weeks ago
> *


and me :dunno:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

did you sell the green dayton ones ???

can you take a picture of all the dayton 0nes and how much ???


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Mar 17 2010, 11:46 PM~16924358
> *and me :dunno:
> *


you are trading yours in for a different size do not put up bad info thank you... I am doing you a favor :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 18 2010, 09:01 PM~16932586
> *you are trading yours in for a different size do not put up bad info thank you... I am doing you a favor :biggrin:
> *


thanks Bro for straightening this out :thumbsup:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent you a PM reply about the *crown* chips, send me whatever you have for crowns and I can get you back for the difference if necessary. Thanks.

- Pete in Ohio


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 19 2010, 06:22 AM~16935205
> *Sent you a PM reply about the crown chips, send me whatever you have for crowns and I can get you back for the difference if necessary.  Thanks.
> 
> - Pete in Ohio
> *


pete thank you for the order sending them out this morning


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

buy one set get another free lucky week again


----------



## SmileNowCryLater (Oct 28, 2009)

you got more BOGO's that K-mart.... they all buy one get one...or just plastic?


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

still got the white one fifth from the left on top i need four or the blue ones 3rd one down from it i need four hitt me up on the pm


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pms amswered


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

what do you have in the 2.5 size. what brands and color's

pm me please


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pm 's answered


----------



## perry13x (Apr 30, 2008)

U still gottem in the 2 1/4 inch size bro?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

yes i do how many sets do you need your pm is answered


----------



## perry13x (Apr 30, 2008)

Just 1 set bro


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:wow: ttt :wow:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

chips are selling jet your will i still have them lowest price ever.........


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## jachavez22 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey bro this is jts customs in phx az and i wood like to know how munch are ther going for


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jachavez22_@Mar 26 2010, 04:50 PM~17010792
> *hey bro this is jts customs in phx az and i wood like to know how munch are ther going for
> *


they start at 23.99 for a set


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

anything in purple i need four


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

how much for the black dayton chips shipped to 93274 ???


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Straight Up (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

have any zenith ones ???


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

na homie no zenith chips i wish i am getting some later this year


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Straight Up (Mar 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 19 2010, 11:46 AM~16936744
> *pete thank you for the order sending them out this morning
> *


Did those go out? I haven't received them yet.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

have tracking numbers for all who have ordered chips pm me the name and city i will give you the number's TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin: buy one set get another free offer good only until 3pm


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey homie...the trackin # you sent is saying no information available at this time ...please check the number and try again.....just wondering what's going on....


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Mar 31 2010, 06:31 PM~17059398
> *Hey homie...the trackin # you sent is saying no information available at this time ...please check the number and try again.....just wondering what's going on....
> *


go USPS,I tried on UPS and got the same reply as you did


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Mar 31 2010, 09:09 PM~17059745
> *go USPS,I tried on UPS and got the same reply as you did
> *


ok thanks homie I'll try it now :biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

:biggrin: good looking out homie... it was usps.... in route.... thanks again


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

gottem Bro,thanks


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Easter special coming for 5 hrs only starts at 8am ends at 12pm buy one set get another free of charge........


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Apr 3 2010, 07:26 AM~17084170
> *Easter special coming for 5 hrs only starts at 8am ends at 12pm  buy one set get another free of charge........
> *


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Easter special coming for 5 hrs only starts at 8am ends at 5pm buy one set get another free of charge........
15 sets sold by 12pm so i extended the time until 5pm


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Apr 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17087960
> *:nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


you should stay home dumb shit to recive your things YOU HAVE TO SIGN FOR YOUR THINKS


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*YOU NEVER SENT THE SHIT OUT!!!! HOW THE HELL YOU SENT OUT THE SHIT ON WED. IF I DIDNT WORK FRIDAY ....... NO SLIP AT THE DOOR OR NOTICE . THEN YOU SAID YOU GOT IT BACK SENT TO YOU???? ALL THIS IN 2-3 DAYS?????? I DIDNT GET A TRACKING # OR CONFORMATION# ......THATS HOW A REAL SELLER DOES IT. IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO'S GOT IN THIS MESS WITH YOU.*


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Apr 5 2010, 09:57 AM~17099190
> *YOU NEVER SENT THE SHIT OUT!!!! HOW THE HELL YOU SENT OUT THE SHIT ON WED. IF I DIDNT WORK FRIDAY ....... NO SLIP AT THE DOOR OR NOTICE . THEN YOU SAID YOU GOT IT BACK SENT TO YOU???? ALL THIS IN 2-3 DAYS?????? I DIDNT GET A TRACKING # OR CONFORMATION# ......THATS HOW A REAL SELLER DOES IT. IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO'S GOT IN THIS MESS WITH YOU.
> *


It took me a month to get mine... nothing but excuses... and pointing the blame on me.... I sent you the money so I did my part...but anyway after 3 weeks I finaly recieved a tracking # then a week later recieved the chips..I don't think homie even listened to me... I specifically stated(more than once) red with gold eagle and gold writting( roadster) and when I opened up the package they were red with silver eagle and no writting, not to mention 2 out of 4 were all marked up with scrapes and some black shit!! After all this bullshit of waiting, spending $23.00, and PMing back and forth I have nothing to show, I threw those fucking pieces of shit in the garbage where they belong...thanks for nothing Homie... and go ahead call me all kinds of names and whatever will make you feel better, bottom lines is YOUR A FUCKING CROOK...stealing peoples hard earned money...DO NOT BUY SHIT FROM THIS MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

SOLD 6 MORE SETS AND HAVE TRACKING FOR THOSE 6 SETS ....


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Three more sets sold :cheesy:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

do you still have the gold crown? if you look at the pic and start in the top left corner it is down 3 over 3... looks like you only have 1.... if it is in perfect shape I'd like to have it to replace the Dayton chips  ?


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey homie u sent my chips out right???
its been like 2 months now :banghead:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16221616
> *You got a complete set of the red chips with black eagles?(second row,4th one over)
> 
> 
> ...


50 more sets have sold in the last month come and get your 19.99 a set only have 3 dayton chips left brand new set blue , 2 white those are 135.00 a set NO LOWER so do not ask


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking for a set of Yellow Eagles like the ones in the the first row 5 from the top


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Aug 1 2010, 01:42 AM~18197252
> *50 more sets have sold in the last month come and get your 19.99 a set only have 3 dayton chips left brand new set blue , 2 white those are 135.00 a set NO LOWER so do not ask
> *


Can you post a bigger pic of the new set of blue chips? Are those also 19.99?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you post a bigger pic of the new set of blue chips? Are those also 19.99?
Looking for a set of Yellow Eagles like the ones in the the first row 5 from the top.

Also have dayton chips new sets 150.00 used 135.00 you pay the paypal and shipping 8.00 more


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

still selling more and more each day


Dusk til Dawn Posted Today, 05:43 AM 

Can you post a bigger pic of the new set of blue chips? Are those also 19.99?
Looking for a set of Yellow Eagles like the ones in the the first row 5 from the top 

YES

Also have dayton chips new sets 150.00 used 135.00 you pay the paypal and shipping 8.00 more


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Aug 13 2010, 01:37 AM~18299349
> *  Can you post a bigger pic of the new set of blue chips? Are those also 19.99?
> YES
> *


when???? I need to see the blue chips also...................


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

What do you have left in Roadster.......


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 3 2010, 08:34 PM~18482689
> *What do you have left in Roadster.......
> *


got alot what color are you looking for i might have them


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Sep 3 2010, 10:48 PM~18483247
> *got alot what color are you looking for i might have them
> *


Red, maroon, black, white.......


----------



## FirstAutoJuice1510 (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you have GLASS Roadster Eagles???


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Sep 3 2010, 10:48 PM~18483247
> *got alot what color are you looking for i might have them
> *


Still waiting on reply bro..........


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Sep 4 2010, 07:48 AM~18485048
> *Red, maroon, black, white.......
> *


Do you have GLASS Roadster 



what size are you guys looking for i need to know look at the pic and reply buy that please thank you still have alot


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Sep 18 2010, 03:42 PM~18599131
> *Do you have GLASS Roadster
> what size are you guys looking for i need to know look at the pic and reply buy that please thank you still have alot
> *


Willing to buy bro.....
Just cant see clearly what chips say Roadster
If theres a possability that you can take a pic of just 
the Roadster chips plus all other 2 1/2 inchers than
that would be great.........


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

got anymore grren ones?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

i need to check stock also need to know what sizes you need pm me the color and size please measure your ko .............


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 5 2010, 03:30 PM~18238330
> *Looking for a set of Yellow Eagles like the ones in the the first row 5 from the top
> *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Oct 4 2010, 12:47 AM~18729230
> *i need to check stock also need to know what sizes you need pm me the color and size please measure your ko .............
> *


got any green ones left 2' 1/4" need 4


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

what size you got in blue???


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have all colors and i need to know what sizes that are you needing please.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Oct 14 2010, 09:56 PM~18814415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 down 3 over from the left side, send it out homie  
I think I have a little credit left, right  :dunno:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 14 2010, 10:14 PM~18814673
> *3 down 3 over from the left side, send it out homie
> I think I have a little credit left, right   :dunno:
> *


the gold crown


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I need 2 1/2 to match my wheels.


----------



## FirstAutoJuice1510 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey Ill take your your Glass Roadster eagles... how much with ship to -59405-


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

2 1/4 in blue............


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

PM sent 4 days ago...update?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 14 2010, 08:19 PM~18814724
> *I need 2 1/2 to match my wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


i have a set of red 5 total


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Oct 20 2010, 07:24 PM~18865276
> *i have a set of red 5 total
> *


pm in 2 minutes


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

i have a set of red 5 total AGUILAR3
the gold crown yes Harley Starr
2 1/4 in blue...dark blue implala66
FirstAutoJuice1510 Posted Oct 15 2010, 06:05 AM 
Hey Ill take your your Glass Roadster eagles... how much with ship to -59405 
i have pm'd you


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

http://i49.tinypic.com/b7jk93.jpg
I HAVE dayton chips brand new 150.00 a set to your door


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Oct 14 2010, 08:56 PM~18814415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU HAVE SPECTRUM OR LUXOR SETS 2 1/2 OR BIGGER? KINDA LIKE THE BLUE LUXOR OR THE BLACK N GOLD SPECTRUM. ?$? TO 87105?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Player wheels chips?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 21 2010, 01:47 PM~19125223
> *Player wheels chips?
> *


i will check to see if i have any homie they go fast......


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## VicFig (May 24, 2010)

Do you have any of the Roadstar wheel chips? The white ones with the gold eagle? If you do how much for 4


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I THINK YOU SHOULD TAKE A CURRENT PIC OF THE WHEEL CHIPS YOU DO HAVE. IT WOULD MAKE IT EAZIER AND LESS ASKING DO YOU HAVE THIS STILL...:uh: 


GOT ANY BLUE CHIPS FOR CHINAS?


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

BLUE CHIPS X2


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 15 2010, 10:38 PM~19339513
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD TAKE A CURRENT PIC OF THE WHEEL CHIPS YOU DO HAVE. IT WOULD MAKE IT EAZIER AND LESS ASKING DO YOU HAVE THIS STILL...:uh:
> GOT ANY BLUE CHIPS FOR CHINAS?
> *


yes have alot of blue chips BrownAzt3ka and oldslow85

WILL GET THAT PIC SOON

VicFig Roadstar wheel chips? The white ones with the gold eagle YES HAVE SOME


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 16 2010, 08:44 PM~19347296
> *yes have alot of blue chips BrownAzt3ka and oldslow85
> 
> WILL GET THAT PIC SOON
> ...


okay thank you... when i get some pics i'll chose some... thanks


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

are the CROWN chips metal or plastic stick ons? 2 1/4"?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 16 2010, 09:10 PM~19348080
> *are the CROWN chips metal or plastic stick ons? 2 1/4"?
> 
> 
> ...


got them how many do you need AGUILAR3


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Oct 21 2010, 02:05 AM~18867849
> *i have a set of red 5 total    AGUILAR3
> the gold crown  yes            Harley Starr2 1/4 in blue...dark blue      implala66
> FirstAutoJuice1510 Posted Oct 15 2010, 06:05 AM
> ...


will you ship it to me please?
2421 S. 11th
Lincoln NE 68502


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 16 2010, 08:44 PM~19347296
> *yes have alot of blue chips BrownAzt3ka and oldslow85
> 
> WILL GET THAT PIC SOON
> ...


PIC PLEASE :0


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn+Dec 23 2010, 10:15 AM~19403148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need 4

metal or plastic? size? and how much?

Thanks


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> got them how many do you need AGUILAR3


I need 4

metal or plastic? size? and how much?

Thanks
[/quote]
plastic 25.00 for the set shipped to the door


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Dec 23 2010, 11:20 AM~19403182
> *will you ship it to me please?
> 2421 S. 11th
> Lincoln NE 68502
> *


1 going out to you Harley Star on monday


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 23 2010, 12:50 PM~19403754
> *PIC PLEASE :0
> *


hold up homie goota set them up have recieved more from my sources give me a couple more days thank you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i pm'd you and no response. i will buy all the roadster chips. let me know.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldslow85_@Dec 15 2010, 11:21 PM~19339936
> *BLUE CHIPS X2
> *


yes have lots homie dark or light blue


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 23 2010, 10:46 PM~19406718
> *1 going out to you Harley Star on monday
> *


thanks for the crown homie


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Dec 30 2010, 07:43 PM~19462055
> *thanks for the crown homie
> *


hey homie sorry what color i will get it out as soon as you tell me sorry again i know i owe you again Harley


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Dec 30 2010, 07:43 PM~19462055
> *thanks for the crown homie
> *


hey homie sorry what color i will get it out as soon as you tell what color me sorry again i know i owe you again Harley


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Dec 30 2010, 11:52 PM~19463486
> *hey homie sorry what color i will get it out as soon as you tell what color me sorry again i know i owe you again Harley
> *


pm sent, thanks again :h5:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin: got lots more sold but still have a lot left


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u never answered on the roadster chips? do u not want to sell them.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2011, 08:33 PM~19477638
> *u never answered on the roadster chips? do u not want to sell them.
> *


oh ya hold up let me see whats left on those metal or plastic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 1 2011, 08:37 PM~19477686
> *oh ya hold up let me see whats left on those metal or plastic
> *


any


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

lone star pm sent


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

http://i49.tinypic.com/b7jk93.jpg


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16221616
> *You got a complete set of the red chips with black eagles?(second row,4th one over)
> 
> 
> ...


http://i49.tinypic.com/b7jk93.jpg[/img]
check the post on the first page have all those and some diffeerent dayton colors new


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

how much for the mexican flag ones on the 5th row from the left? will they fit china spinners?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 2 2011, 12:36 AM~19479736
> *how much for the mexican flag ones on the 5th row from the left? will they fit china spinners?
> *


 I ONLY HAVE 1 THAT WILL FIT I HAVE THE SMALLER ONES IN THE 5 TH ROW ALSO 7 DOLLARS FOR ALL 6


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

still got the black wit gold eagles row 6 wantn 4 shippd 2 34758 pm meif not and lmk wat u have still available


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

or any 4 black wit gold eagle plastics fine lmk


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Jan 2 2011, 02:19 PM~19482654
> *or any 4 black wit gold eagle plastics fine lmk
> *


yes row 1 and row 6 still have them


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

5 more sets sold going to washington dc


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

pm me with any roadster ones thanx


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

PM SENT


----------



## Scooter9495 (Apr 1, 2007)

Any set of 4 black dayton flags?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scooter9495_@Jan 4 2011, 06:40 AM~19498536
> *Any set of 4 black dayton flags?
> *


no have blue white and i can get any color if needed


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

any more crowns left? n how much
thanks


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 4 2011, 02:25 PM~19501290
> *any more crowns left? n how much
> thanks
> *


yes what size and what colors would you need


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 4 2011, 07:19 PM~19505074
> *yes what size and what colors would you need
> *


pM'd


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 5 2011, 02:29 AM~19508469
> *pM'd
> *


pm answered


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

more sold


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

more shipped out this morning selling fast


----------



## BigEpics (Oct 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 6 2011, 02:40 PM~19522552
> * more sold
> *


WHAT A FCKN SCAM!!!!! DONT BUY FROM THIS FLAKE!! HE SHIPS ANY FCKN COLOR HE WANTS MOSTLY LEFT OVERS!! HE DOESNT SHIP WHAT U ASK FOR!! 

MY HOMIE SHOULD OF JUST GONE TO EDS RIMS AND TIRES FOR FCKS SAKE! THIS *** IS A RIP OFF!!! DONT TRUST THIS FOO !! 

*
RIP OFF GALORE!!!!
*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigEpics_@Jan 7 2011, 01:35 AM~19528285
> *WHAT A FCKN SCAM!!!!! DONT BUY FROM THIS FLAKE!! HE SHIPS ANY FCKN COLOR HE WANTS HE DOESNT SHIP WHAT U ASK FOR!!
> 
> MY HOMIE SHOULD OF JUST GONE TO  EDS RIMS AND TIRES FOR FCKS SAKE! THIS *** IS A RIP OFF!!! DONT TRUST THIS FOO !!
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 7 2011, 12:16 AM~19528200
> *more shipped out this morning  selling fast
> *


YEP MORE SELLING...


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2011, 12:37 AM~19528292
> *:wow:
> *


YEP ANY COLOR YOU WANT HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigEpics_@Jan 7 2011, 12:35 AM~19528285
> *WHAT A FCKN SCAM!!!!! DONT BUY FROM THIS FLAKE!! HE SHIPS ANY FCKN COLOR HE WANTS MOSTLY LEFT OVERS!! HE DOESNT SHIP WHAT U ASK FOR!!
> 
> MY HOMIE SHOULD OF JUST GONE TO  EDS RIMS AND TIRES FOR FCKS SAKE! THIS *** IS A RIP OFF!!! DONT TRUST THIS FOO !!
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

BigEpics IS TRYING TO BASH MY TOPIC THATS GOOD JUST KEEP ME ON TOP HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT 
theloyaltyones THANK YOU ALSO FOR BRINGING ME BACK TO THE TOP 

WELL WHY I AM HERE I ALSO HAVE DAYTON FLAGS WHIT AND BLUE NEW STILL FOR SALE....


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

BIGEPICS na homie just wanted to see if you were a real man or a little boy one of the greatest TOPIC BASHERS THATS GOOD ...THE CAR SOLD I RECIEVED 15K AND A 64 IMPALA FROM RENO JUST WANTED TO KEEP IT TO MY SELF...SO WITH THAT SAID ALL TONIGHT YES I WILL BE SELLING COLORED CHIPS LIKE I HAVE BEEN MOVING THEM ALL YEAR LONG..SO AGAIN WITH THAT SAID. YOU MAY BASH ANY TOPIC I HAVE IT WILL JUST SHOW YOUR BALLS HAVE NOT DROPED YET SO IN THE FUTURE I WILL BE POSTING MORE TOPICS FOR YOU TO BASH...PLEASE CHOOSE THE WORDS CAREFULLY SOMBODY MIGHT TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY..ME DOES NOT MATTER I WILL TRY TO HELP AS MUCH PEOPLE ON HERE WITH MOVING PRODUCT THEY CAN NOT FIND ELSE WHERE FOR CHEEP...THANK YOU BIG EPICS FOR YOU WAISTED TIME AGAIN......


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin: GOT MORE SHIPPING OUT MONDAY...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

roadster eagles???


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 08:15 PM~19535462
> *roadster eagles???
> *


you keep asking for them and i keep pm you and you never answered my pm yes i do have some but they are selling fast...


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM 'd


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 10 2011, 06:47 AM~19554386
> *PM 'd
> *


answered


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

will ship out on tuesday guys for those who bought wed...through sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

have u sold anything? you never got me pics or anything money not green? u never gave me a price?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2011, 08:11 AM~19603951
> *have u sold anything? you never got me pics or anything money not green? u never gave me a price?
> *


X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 15 2011, 09:01 AM~19604190
> *X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
> *


X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
SIT ON IT HOMIE WITH YOUR WORDS I HAVE WHAT YOU NEED SO SEND THE MONEY STOP WAISTING TIME AND YOUR TIME I WILL NOT COME DOWN IN PRICE YOU WANT THEM I PM'D YOU THE PRICE SO NOW WHO EVER WANTS THE ROADSTAR CHIP I HAVE SOME ALL GLASS {METAL}


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

LONESTAR THEY ARE YOURS HOMIE I WILL GET AT YOU TONIGHT I NEED TO GO TO UPS NOW TO SEND SOME WHEELS OUT FOR A CUSTOMER IN FLORIDA..


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 4 2011, 09:58 AM~19499892
> *no have blue white and i can get any color if needed
> *


Hey bro can u post up the blue & white and how much. :biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 18 2011, 09:22 PM~19635124
> *Hey bro can u post up the blue & white and how much. :biggrin:
> *


ya what blue and white are we talking about first


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Jan 19 2011, 03:44 PM~19641059
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 18 2011, 11:13 AM~19629485
> *LONESTAR THEY ARE YOURS HOMIE I WILL GET AT YOU TONIGHT I NEED TO GO TO UPS NOW TO SEND SOME WHEELS OUT FOR A CUSTOMER IN FLORIDA..
> *


yea ok. nevermind i wouldnt trust sending you money anymore. you seem like you dont want to sell anything.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 18 2011, 11:11 AM~19629472
> *X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
> X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
> X2 Nugga :angry: Whatup wit tha foo
> ...


BITCH ASS ***** :biggrin: PLEASE DO SELL THEM TO SOMEONE ELSE LET THEM DEAL WITH YOUR $60 PLUS SHIPPING ASS


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2011, 04:39 PM~19651987
> *yea ok. nevermind i wouldnt trust sending you money anymore. you seem like you dont want to sell anything.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

How much for the white Dayton flags (no knockoff)


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Jan 20 2011, 04:45 PM~19652051
> *How much for  the white Dayton  flags (no knockoff)
> *


15.00 a piece plus shipping


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 15 2011, 10:11 AM~19603951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 on that.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 20 2011, 07:42 PM~19653749
> *Same shit he never got back to me. Guess my cash was not good enough or my 100% feedback.
> X2 on that.
> *


same shit same shit same shit good looking out peps i have alot of them all you got to do is look at the front page and pick its real easy people i will get back to you if you pm me i check that all the time or just cut and pat on the topic.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 20 2011, 11:25 PM~19654950
> *same shit same shit same shit good looking out peps i have alot of them all you got to do is look at the front page and pick its real easy people i will get back to you if you pm me i check that all the time or just cut and pat on the topic.
> *


lol you said u would get bac with pics but oh well. good luck


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 20 2011, 09:44 PM~19655156
> *lol you said u would get bac with pics but oh well. good luck
> *


what are you talking about lol lol lol lol


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 20 2011, 09:24 PM~19653528
> *15.00 a piece plus shipping
> *



they metal right? not plastic

if so PM your paypal info.. and total price for 4 chips plus shipping


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 5 2011, 03:08 PM~19796013
> *they metal right? not plastic
> 
> if so PM your paypal info.. and total price for 4 chips plus shipping
> *


metal what ,,,what are you asking for and what size and what kind.and style


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE OF CHIPS YOU NEED, HOW DO YOU MEASURE THE KNOCK OFF?


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Feb 6 2011, 10:32 PM~19804564
> *metal what ,,,what are you asking for and what size and what kind.and style
> *


AGAIN WHITE DAYTON FLAGS


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

i need those chips guy its been 6 months :twak:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Feb 8 2011, 07:04 PM~19821519
> *AGAIN WHITE DAYTON FLAGS
> *


yes have white flags


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clutch100_@Feb 9 2011, 02:35 AM~19825069
> *i need those chips guy its been 6 months :twak:
> *


you bro you got your chips if you want another set then pay for them..


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clutch100_@Feb 9 2011, 02:35 AM~19825069
> *i need those chips guy its been 6 months :twak:
> *


you are starting to sound like 87grandnational are you the same person or are you brothers. i have sent your chips out you sighned for them and never heard from you sience until now so wih that said if i have ordered something i have not recieved it i would of called paypal and recieved my money back i will work with you but i will not give a set for free.


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

no man never recieved nada  zero


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clutch100_@Feb 10 2011, 08:27 AM~19835070
> *no man never recieved nada      zero
> *


send me a picture on the ones you need and they will go out asap


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

dayton chips just shipped out this morning still have 4 sets left of flags


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Feb 20 2011, 12:52 AM~19914327
> * dayton chips just shipped out this morning still have 4 sets left of flags
> *


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Anything Red on Black..?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 21 2011, 07:05 PM~19926779
> *Anything Red on Black..?
> *


i will have to check bro i just recieved more..


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Feb 22 2011, 02:49 PM~19932816
> *i will have to check bro i just recieved more..
> *



Maybe Blk back ground with Red logo...


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 22 2011, 12:02 PM~19932905
> *Maybe Blk back ground with Red logo...
> *


na bro i have a set of black background with gold eagle what size do you need


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

got 1 more set of flags white and blue and 1 eagle set used..all dayton chips left..price is 45.00 shipped ...come get them 3 sets of dayton left


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Feb 27 2011, 04:47 AM~19971018
> *
> *


Do you have 4 of the all chrome crown chips? I need a complete set.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Feb 27 2011, 09:28 PM~19976296
> *Do you have 4 of the all chrome crown chips? I need a complete set.. :biggrin:
> *


i will check for you 



and for the dayton 1 blue set left will post pic tonight


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Need set of blue or white EAGLE'S maybe both sets if good price :biggrin: shipped to 46227 pm me


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Mar 2 2011, 05:41 PM~20000006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent bro have alot


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

u got any thing black n gold? wuts the $$$


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

got any this left?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@Mar 4 2011, 08:38 PM~20017998
> *got any this left?
> 
> 
> ...


all sold out bro


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin: sold more today all pms answered


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

sold out of all dayton chips will be getting more in a bit


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

Will you get any more Green & Gold or White & Gold? Dayton Chips


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY_@Mar 8 2011, 09:23 PM~20046972
> *Will you get any more Green & Gold or White & Gold? Dayton Chips
> *


yes i get a shipment once every 2 weeks of colors they go fast


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

do u have some maroon dayton wheel chip 4 or 5 pm me please


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 9 2011, 08:51 AM~20049769
> *yes i get a shipment once every 2 weeks of colors they go fast
> *


metal or plastic ones ?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 13 2011, 07:47 PM~20083800
> *metal or plastic ones ?
> *


metal


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Need black metal chips, do u have any?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Mar 13 2011, 08:31 PM~20084282
> *Need black metal chips, do u have any?
> *


sold out check back with me next friday should have more


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

gimme a set of those metal luxor red candy/flake chips with the black eagle five rows from the right and five rows down....realy only need 2. but ill take a set to keep your chips in set.. or if you got odd numbers.. ill take 2 chips


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

how much for a set of metal dayton chips wen u get them in??


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Mar 16 2011, 11:17 AM~20106022
> *how much for a set of metal dayton chips wen u get them in??
> *


$21.95 a piece plus shipping just got another set of blue and white flags a little higher then dayton but i sell them all day long for this price...Dayton price is 17.99 a piece 4 dollors more then dayton...FIRM ON THE PRICE........


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 14 2011, 01:03 AM~20086209
> *gimme a set of those metal luxor red candy/flake chips with the black eagle  five rows from the right and five rows down....realy only need 2. but ill take a set to keep your chips in set.. or if you got odd numbers.. ill take 2 chips
> *


?? :dunno:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 17 2011, 09:49 AM~20113099
> *?? :dunno:
> *


yes


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 14 2011, 01:03 AM~20086209
> *gimme a set of those metal luxor red candy/flake chips with the black eagle  five rows from the right and five rows down....realy only need 2. but ill take a set to keep your chips in set.. or if you got odd numbers.. ill take 2 chips
> *


yes have some


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Have any new metal chips arrived?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Mar 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20123537
> *Have any new metal chips arrived?
> *


monday bro


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 19 2011, 02:16 AM~20127073
> *monday bro
> *


 cool pm me as soon as u get some, thanks


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Mar 20 2011, 08:43 AM~20133768
> *cool pm me as soon as u get some, thanks
> *


just check shipping bro will be here on thursday


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20148684
> *just check shipping bro will be here on thursday
> *


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have any white eagles?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Mar 23 2011, 12:01 PM~20160912
> *Do you have any white eagles?
> *


yes 55.00 to your door bro old school


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 16 2011, 08:25 PM~20109513
> *$21.95 a piece plus shipping just got another set of blue and white flags a little higher then dayton but i sell them all day long for this price...Dayton price is 17.99 a piece 4 dollors more then dayton...FIRM ON THE PRICE........
> *


got pics of the metal ones im looking for some green chips with gold eagles


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

"got pics of the metal ones im looking for some green chips with gold eagles"

Looking for these as well


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

i just recieved some white flags and blue flags i am getting green and reds next week DAYTON style for those who not need to ask also have plastic eagle left that go for 23.99 a set


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

what Roadsters do you have any green.. PM me what you have and what the price is.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

do you have any metal blue eagles left? i need a set of those with dayton lettering or blue ones with just the eagle would be fine.. paypal ready now ... thanks :biggrin: pm me when ready




need to fit these....


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Mar 29 2011, 12:17 PM~20210659
> *do you have any metal blue eagles left? i need a set of those with dayton lettering or blue ones with just the eagle would be fine.. paypal ready now ... thanks :biggrin: pm me when ready
> need to fit these....
> 
> ...


yes i have some


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 29 2011, 07:13 PM~20212843
> *yes i have some
> *


 k pm price shipped to 46227...


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Mar 29 2011, 12:17 PM~20210659
> *do you have any metal blue eagles left? i need a set of those with dayton lettering or blue ones with just the eagle would be fine.. paypal ready now ... thanks :biggrin: pm me when ready
> need to fit these....
> 
> ...


Need some for same knock off any color as long as they r metal with eagle, let me know


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Mar 30 2011, 11:33 AM~20218699
> *Need some for same knock off any color as long as they r metal with eagle, let me know
> *


hey guys have those in plastic all out of metal try back in 3 weeks


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 31 2011, 09:02 PM~20231368
> *hey guys have those in plastic all out of metal try back in 3 weeks
> *


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

how much for some red dayton chips shipped to 89121


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Apr 1 2011, 12:15 PM~20236551
> *how much for some red dayton chips shipped to 89121
> *


105.00 TO THE DOOR NUT ONLY ONE PROBLEM BRO I AM ALL OUT OF RED NOW SHOULD HAVE SOME IN THREE WEEKS I HOPE..


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Got any black and chrome?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 3 2011, 08:57 PM~20251570
> *Got any black and chrome?
> *


black and gold bro


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

Got any white and chrome?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Apr 10 2011, 09:39 PM~20307615
> *Got any white and chrome?
> *


sorry bro whit and gold only


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

how much for the black and gold shipped to 78516


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Apr 10 2011, 11:12 PM~20308353
> *how much for the black and gold shipped to 78516
> *


$40.00 what size do you need


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

get the green ones yet ???


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 12 2011, 06:33 PM~20322970
> *get the green ones yet ???
> *


just sold the last set today localley bro hit me back monday he prepaid me already


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

any gold plastic chips shipped to 85035


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

Need some red and chrome shipped to 33028...how much?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 20 2011, 05:56 PM~20384311
> *any gold plastic chips shipped to 85035
> *


all gold ?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Apr 20 2011, 06:08 PM~20384398
> *Need some red and chrome shipped to 33028...how much?
> *


what size 35.00 to the door bro


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Apr 21 2011, 09:38 PM~20393894
> *all gold ?
> *


what kind? how much? thanx


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 23 2011, 04:10 PM~20403957
> *what kind? how much? thanx
> *


eagle on the chips


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

What color of metal dayton ships do you have?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@May 11 2011, 08:30 PM~20533977
> *What color of metal dayton ships do you have?
> *


white and blue, red


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@May 16 2011, 06:01 PM~20565777
> *white and blue, red
> *


Any blue porcelain Dayton chips


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 17 2011, 12:59 PM~20571064
> *Any blue porcelain Dayton chips
> *


X2 and post pics


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 17 2011, 11:59 AM~20571064
> *Any blue porcelain Dayton chips
> *


yes i have a couple of sets left i think i have a buyer on all 3 sets though first comes fist gets bro 100.00 a set


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@May 17 2011, 01:47 PM~20571710
> *yes i have a couple of sets left i think i have a buyer on all 3 sets though first comes fist gets bro 100.00 a set
> *


Any luck on those chips........ :dunno:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent u a P.M......


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 24 2011, 06:40 PM~20621329
> *I sent u a P.M......
> *


sent back bro did you want eagles or flags in blue


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@May 24 2011, 11:27 PM~20623851
> *sent back bro did you want eagles or flags in blue
> *


Eagles in blue


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

have flags only dayton in blue bro


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

looking for Roadster chips in orange. what do you have? PM me


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

DONT HAVE SORRY ONLY HAVE PLASTIC EAGLES AND SOME DAYTONS FLAGS LEFT
AND WILL ONLY SELL TO THOSE WHO WILL PAY.
SCREW ALL THE LITTLE SMART ASS COMMENTS ON THIS FORM THAT PEOPLE LIKE TO TALK THEIR ARE ONLY SOME GOOD BUYERS HERE AND THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE AND YES PEOPLE I AM A OFFICER BUT I LOWRIDE JUST LIKE THE REST OF YOU GUY AND GIRLS DONT HATE ITS MY JOB THANK YOU PEOPLE FOR BUYING THE CHIPS


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

have any dayton chips?? black gold eagle, black chrome eagle, or red chrome eagle like these???? if any, how much shipped to 76114??


----------



## D's cutlass (May 25, 2011)

Do u still hav white ones? If so is it a flag or eagle? Can I get a pic plz!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

I'm lookin for some zenith chips multi color ones or black and chrome ones


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

BIG GIZMOE said:


> I'm lookin for some zenith chips multi color ones or black and chrome ones


have non bro sorry


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

D's cutlass said:


> Do u still hav white ones? If so is it a flag or eagle? Can I get a pic plz!


i will post pic on what i have left soon thank you for looking


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

What size are the royal blue roadster chips? Need 2 1/4 size and how much?


----------



## D's cutlass (May 25, 2011)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> i will post pic on what i have left soon thank you for looking


 Thanks


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> i will post pic on what i have left soon thank you for looking


sent you a p/m....


----------



## jman21 (Jun 8, 2011)

Need 4 white dayton eagles, anyone got them..thanks. j.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

got new chips getting them together and will post as soon as i get them in


----------



## jman21 (Jun 8, 2011)

still waiting for the new pics.. looking for white dayton chips.. 2.25"


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Still looking for black or gold metal porcelain dayton eagle chips


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

jman21 said:


> Need 4 white dayton eagles, anyone got them..thanks. j.


me to pm me with price


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry guys i have been so f...... busy...


----------



## D's cutlass (May 25, 2011)

Any whites?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

D's cutlass said:


> Any whites?


1 set of flags new 25.00 a piece
or used white eagles at 20.00 a piece


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Post pics of whites


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Also looking for White dayton or LA wire wheel chips with eagle.


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

have them


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Also looking for White dayton or LA wire wheel chips with eagle.



have some


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> have some


Pics? Price?


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking for some gold color chips with chrome eagles.
Porcelain Dayton if possible 2 1/2! Pics and prices.
Thanks


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

having trouble posting pic 
does anyone know how please let me know asap


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Use photobucket


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> having trouble posting pic
> does anyone know how please let me know asap


looking for black porcelain dayton with eagle, gold eagle would be best

set, singels, new, used ... what ever you got


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Use photobucket


will not work mabe it the computer from my car i will try when my shift ends at 3am


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

A homie u ever figure how to post pics? I'm still intrested in them chips!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Daniel rubalcava said:


> A homie u ever figure how to post pics? I'm still intrested in them chips!


not working but will try againlater this week look backi have some more comming in this weekend...


----------



## D's cutlass (May 25, 2011)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> 1 set of flags new 25.00 a piece
> or used white eagles at 20.00 a piece


Pics plz,


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

Can anyone make custom chips if I provided a design?


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE (Mar 1, 2007)

which black emblems are still available? need some asap


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the red and chrome chips please?


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

What do you have in a dark blue size 2.25 i need a set


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

going to vegas to pick up some more this weekend will get the picturas posted when i get back


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Need 2 1/4" ...thx


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

I need set of 4 2 1/4" red and chrome


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

blazink5 said:


> I need set of 4 2 1/4" red and chrome



eagles flags or what kind


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> eagles flags or what kind


Show me what you got but looking towards eagles.....pics?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

blazink5 said:


> Show me what you got but looking towards eagles.....pics?


just have red with gold eagles sorry bro no chrome


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rite on bro...thx...let me know when you get some red/chrome ones in...peace.


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

Got any green emblems with eagle white or gold? What size? How much shiped to 91978?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> http://i49.tinypic.com/b7jk93.jpg


How much for the burgandy ones second to the left top row. The eagles four and shipped to 92557. Thanks player


----------



## coroledup (Mar 18, 2012)

How much for a sett of metal roadsters royal blue with blak eagle chips shipped to 75074..p m me 
preciate it homie


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> How much for the burgandy ones second to the left top row. The eagles four and shipped to 92557. Thanks player



35.00 shipped


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

coroledup said:


> How much for a sett of metal roadsters royal blue with blak eagle chips shipped to 75074..p m me
> preciate it homie



40.00 shipped


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

carmar634 said:


> Got any green emblems with eagle white or gold? What size? How much shiped to 91978?



no sorry bro all sold out


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

What styles you have black & chrome or black and gold? Size 2 1/4


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Foolish818 said:


> What styles you have black & chrome or black and gold? Size 2 1/4




have alot let me get back to you tonight


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi!
Do you still have the all-chrome chips with the crown logo?
Or what chips do you have in 2 5/16'' (preferably with some yellow in them)?

Thanks!


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dusk til Dawn said:


> have alot let me get back to you tonight


Thanks homie


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

is there any way you could post an updated picture of what you got left?? thanks


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

Been waiting for that!


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

donz67 said:


> is there any way you could post an updated picture of what you got left?? thanks


just had a death in family

i hope ya i will get to it this weekend sorry guys


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

sounds good. pmed you some time back about black dayton eagle chips. LMK

*edit* ...sorry for your loss, was too faded to mix and match last night :around:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

u have any blue dayton chips?


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

Need yellow or gold dayton chip at 2.5 size


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

ALL SOLD OUT OF DAYTON GET BACK TO ME IN 1 MONTH I SHOULD HAVE MORE COMMING STILL HAVE SOME PLASTIC'S LEFT


----------



## smokeme420 (Sep 13, 2007)

I Need red/gold chips no name & blue/White chips no name..pm me


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

smokeme420 said:


> I Need red/gold chips no name & blue/White chips no name..pm me


I shoud have some bro for you they will be 35.00 shipped to you..


Thank you for looking


----------



## CaliMel (May 31, 2011)

what chips do you have in silver n how much shipped to 84120


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

CaliMel said:


> what chips do you have in silver n how much shipped to 84120



NONE sold OUT


----------



## smokeme420 (Sep 13, 2007)

the chips I need...singles not sets


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

:yes:TTT:yes:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

smokeme420 said:


> the chips I need...singles not sets


I believe i still have some of those left.


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

got any 2 1/4 chips with candy or pepsi blue background? need a set ! how much shipped to 91978


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Need 4 red and gold chips , got any of those left very top left??


----------



## 1sickfive (Jun 26, 2010)

What's up, im looking for some dark red and chrome zenith wheel chips????? How much shipped to 91911


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

Im looking for green chips with gold eagles and gold border set of 4. Any luck?


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

1sickfive said:


> What's up, im looking for some dark red and chrome zenith wheel chips????? How much shipped to 91911


none at this time


----------

